# Westernport squid and stuff Sat 9th.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Heading out for a squid and fish and gummy fish on Saturday 9th Sep. Will be putting in at Kevins spot at Pt Leo again and maybe heading up the coast towards Merricks. Looking for some fresh squid and maybe some flathead as the tide fills in and then a shot at some Gummies as the tide tops out. High at 12.55pm. Putting on around 8.00am. Any interest lets know via forum. Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

its look like your proposing something for everybody. I'm keen to head out sometime this weekend. Let's see how the weather turns out.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm keen Steve, but the weather looks a bit crook for Saturday and Sunday morning......

Saturday 
South to southeasterly wind 20 to 30 knots. Waves 1 to 2 metres.

Sunday 
East to southeasterly wind of 15 to 20 knots easing to 10 to 15 knots later. Waves around 1 metre decreasing to around half a metre.

Maybe Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Can't do anything this weekend or the following two weekends. When I'm back on deck I expect that we can start looking at some serious snapper trips in PPB.

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

The weather is looking pretty crappy on the weekend. It looks like I will be doing work around the house instead. :roll:

Regards
Grant


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

The pressure of dreaded work is piling up and so I`ll have to weaken and head off tomorrow to finish a job. There`s still Sunday though, so will just delay trip 24 hrs. If any interest, despite the forecast, Kevins spot is just a couple of hundred metres inside the reserve opposite a 2 storey house. Just look for a very dirty white?? Rodeo crew cab tray with funny timber rack. I`ll be just offshore there somewhere. Steve.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck if you get out there Steve, I've decided to fish closer to home if the weather lets up on Sunday. I look forward to catching up with ya for another trip soon :wink:


----------

